

London Datastore - rossng
http://data.london.gov.uk/

======
christoph
It's great to see a few quick trends visually here:

1\. Smoking cessation rate - this has clearly peaked. Smoking is no longer
socially acceptable and the vast majority of people willing to quit probably
now have (or have moved onto vaping).

2\. Sports participation - up and down, looks like it's probably in-line with
major events - i.e. Olympics, Wimbledon, World Cup, etc.

3\. Workforce - a few more people are starting their own companies, which
leads to them employing more people and therefore unemployment dropping
accordingly.

4\. Mortgage repossessions are down, but landlord repossessions are up.

5\. International visitors clearly peak and trough based around the seasons.
Their spending (this seems to be increasing generally - in line with
inflation?)

6\. More people are cycling - probably due to the increase in cycle lanes and
cheap, accessible state rental bikes.

I might be off on some of these as I've only glanced across the stats from a
top-line. It's nice to see the data presented clearly and be able to take
guesses at what's going on.

~~~
Hansi
I don't think I'm seeing the same from the data.

1\. It's around 500 per 100.000. There are still plenty of people out there.
And that only includes people setting a quit date with an NHS Stop-Smoking
Service and quitting within 4 weeks. Not sure if I think that's an accurate
measurement of quit rate, more so the efficiency (in-efficiency?) of NHS' SSS.

2\. Looks completely flat to me.

3\. Seems to be only from well into the crisis and still looks to be around
the same level now as 2009 but with a small down trend.

4\. No comment really but the about section states that a part of the relevant
data is not captured.

6\. This is great but just from my sample point of one I don't see that many
cycle lanes being added and most people that use a bike regularly clearly have
their own rather than using boris bikes. It mostly seems to be tourists and a
luck few where boris start and stop stations are conveniently located on their
route who use them.

------
junto
Go to recorded crime, then check out the graph "Change in Priority Crimes by
Borough". What is going on with a 13% jump in crime at Heathrow Airport?

Have they just started recording there, or has there been a major spate of
crimes recently? Does anyone know?

Update:

Ah, just looked at the data. June 2014 [32 incidents], July 2014 [38
incidents]. The numbers of total crimes are small, hence a couple of extra
crimes shows a higher percentage increase.

